# www.PhotEvoke.com My new website



## thebigxer (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I've been doing serious photography for the last 3 years and have been inspired by photography and the story every photo tells.

I started up a non profit about sharing the more obscure stories in photos that sometimes only come out when browsing through old photos which are somtimes not very good photos in general. The thing I love about photos is that sometimes a photo can pull you into it and you don't know why. Photevoke is about sharing the lost stories lingering in Photo's

If you think you have some interesting photos and stories to share with us and world then consider submiting.

PhotEvoke | Every Photo Has A Storyhttp://www.tbxr.com


----------

